#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Lichttechniek toets/vragen

## Kleur explosie

Beste allen,

Ondertussen ben ik van alles aan het leren maar kom op het punt dat ik wat theoretische vragen/opdrachten moet hebben. Is er iemand die een aantal vragen wil stellen of "opdrachten" kan bedenken zodat ik wat verder kan oefenen/leren? (geen vragen over DMX software) 

Wellicht weet ik heel veel niet, maar dan weet ik ook waar ik mij beter in moet verdiepen. 

B.v.d.

----------


## vester86

een lichtplan maken, uitwerken, inclusief stroom berekening, en dimmerpatch ?

----------


## Kleur explosie

Wellicht wel een goed idee en dan hier eens plaatsen om te kijken wat ik fout doe of wat beter kan. Ik ga er mee aan de slag.

----------


## Kleur explosie

Ik ben een fictief cliënt nodig omdat ik nu al bezig ben met een volledig festival met podiums, tenten en theater voorstellingen...... Ik merkte het op in de EHBO ruimte dat er een begrenzing moet zijn. 

Kan iemand mij beperkingen geven in het plan....?

Ik denk niet dat het de bedoeling is een script te schrijven voor een totaal festival.....

----------


## Kleur explosie

Ik ben een fictief opdrachtgever nodig..... Ik moet met mensen overleggen die een bepaald doel voor ogen hebben.....!
Ik probeer fictief dus de meest directe opdrachtgever/bron te benaderen. Ik wil een bepaalde ideologie realiseren.
Ik kan geen lichtplan maken zonder opdrachtgever! 

Iemand moet fictief de rol van opdracht gever over nemen!

----------


## Kleur explosie

Is er een budget? Wie speelt er? Wat wil men uitdragen?

----------


## Kleur explosie



----------


## Kleur explosie

Doe ik een eenmalige gig of maak ik iets voor een wereld tour? 








Sta ik op een buiten podium? In welk land speel ik?

----------


## Kleur explosie

Ik wil dus mijn opdrachtgever in kaart brengen:

Mijn opdrachtgever is geen school!     :Wink:

----------


## vasco

> een lichtplan maken, uitwerken, inclusief stroom berekening, en dimmerpatch ?



Begin nu eens aan deze opdracht. Heb je verder geen info voor nodig verzin zelf waar je het voor maakt wie je opdrachtgever/client zou kunnen zijn en of dat plan nu voor één dag of een tour nodig is doet ook niet af aan het maken van een plan. Dat zal voor het geheel van deze opdracht allemaal geen verschil maken namelijk. Bij een lichtplan hoort inderdaad niets anders dan een lichtplan. Je hoeft geen hele zaal/evenementen terrein in te richten, daar zijn andere disciplines voor waarmee je gaat samenwerken wanneer jouw plan tot uitvoer zou (moeten) komen.

Verder, wat voegen de filmpjes toe/wil je daar mee aan ons vertellen dit topic?

----------


## vester86

oke de kaders:

bedrijfsfeest/evenement van 1 avond in een hal. 50 mtr lang, 20 mtr breed, 15 mtr hoog.

in de hal staat een podium van 10 mtr breed en 6 mtr diep. op de korte kant van de hal. achter het podium is een kleine backstage van 4 meter diep.
op het podium staat 1 bandje de hele avond te spelen.

de rest van de hal (zonder podium, dus +/- 40 mtr diep en 20 mtr breed) moet sfeervol verlicht worden. 
aan de randen van de hal staan een paar buffetten van 10mtr lang en 2 mtr breed, aan de ene kant met eten, aan de andere kant met een bar.

het dak heeft spanten waaraan je bijvoorbeeld truss kan hangen. het draaggewicht van het dak is voldoende.

er is voldoende krachtstroom aanwezig.

over geluid hoef je niet na te denken, gaat alleen om licht.

voor de beeldvorming: je mag uitgaan van deze hal, maar je mag ook een volledig vierkante hal bedenken/inrichten

----------


## Kleur explosie

Bedankt, daar kan ik wat mee! 

Muziek is gewoon een autistische reactie dat ik mijzelf aan het afremmen ben (fiep gedrag).

Leuk voorbeeld van de foto...... meer toekomst / meer vrucht! 

Vragen:

1. Welk bedrijf
2. Welke band
3. Wat voor eten (warm/koud etc) 
4. ratio evenement/bedrijfsfeest

Zou knap lullig zijn als het voor de brandweer is en ik er een country setting van wil maken. 






Toelichting: bij een warm buffet zou ik andere lampen gebruiken dan bij een koud buffet. Als het voor de marine is, zou ik iets andere filters gebruiken dan voor de brandweer. Als Eels speelt als band, of een jazz band. staat er 200 man personeel en 100 man aan uitgenodigde... of 20 man eigen personeel en 400 man aan gasten?

----------


## Kleur explosie

Even een mooie contradictie:


Monogem - Wait and See (Official Video)

Paul Kalkbrenner - Cloud Rider (Radio Version)

----------


## vester86

> Bedankt, daar kan ik wat mee! 
> 
> Muziek is gewoon een autistische reactie dat ik mijzelf aan het afremmen ben (fiep gedrag).
> 
> Leuk voorbeeld van de foto...... meer toekomst / meer vrucht! 
> 
> Vragen:
> 
> 1. Welk bedrijf *maakt niet uit, doe gewoon wat er in de opdracht staat. bedrijf/inhoud heeft er niks mee te maken namelijk*
> ...



*​**je denkt te moeilijk, doe nou gewoon wat er in de originele vraag staat


*



> een lichtplan maken (= plattegrond waar je lichten hangen), uitwerken, inclusief stroom berekening, en dimmerpatch ?

----------


## Kleur explosie

Ik raad u aan om naar een andere opdrachtgever te gaan en ik kan helaas niets voor u betekenen.

Uiteraard ben ik in de nabije toekomst bereid om met U een meer gedegen lichtplan uit te schrijven! 

Hoogachtend,

----------


## vester86

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kleur explosie



----------


## vester86

en, hoe staat het met je lichtplan?

----------


## Kleur explosie

Slecht, ik heb nu mijn boeken weer doorgelezen en begrijp iets niet. 

Ik kan ver komen maar blijf in de veronderstelling dat ik kleurfilters in mijn plan moet verwerken. Om sfeervol licht te maken wil ik namelijk geen intelligent licht gebruiken en dat frustreerde mij ook dat ik daar miscommunicatie heb. Het voelt voor mij onlogisch dat ik niet vraag om een bepaald thema. 

De vraag over de band heeft er voor mij mee te maken dat je op de situatie die jij schets je niet alleen werkt, dus ik wou graag een stel plan maken.

Ook heb ik nog een probleem met de 360 mains op de trust en zit even vast op de aarding hoe ik deze aansluit. Ik mis ergens een stuk van de aarding. 

Waarom ik graag wou weten wat voor soort buffet je gebruikt heeft er mee te maken wat voor armaturen ik wil gebruiken. Bij een grotendeels warm buffet zou ik dus specifiek lichten gebruiken zonder ventilator en een grotere warmte uitstraling. Indien het een koud buffet is zou ik bewust de lampen met ventilators nemen en een andere kleurstelling gebruiken. 

Het voelde voor mij aan dat ik zonder input net zo goed een paar atomics kon plaatsen, gezien sfeer voor iedereen anders is. 

Het was in mijn beleving logisch dat je meer info zou geven, maar ik ben waarschijnlijk door mijn autistisch gedrag niet echt goed in communicatie. Ik denk dan ook dat daar mijn eerste probleem ligt dat ik niet op de juiste manier dingen vraag of het vanzelfsprekend is dat je bepaalde informatie geeft. Het geeft mij sterk het gevoel dat ik eerst een soort intake moet maken voor opdrachtgevers. 

Zo heb ik ook een poos gestoeid met het idee dat men meestal een bepaald arsenaal heeft wat beschikbaar is. Voor mij is dit lastig omdat ik niet vanuit een setting werk waarin bepaalde waarden duidelijk zijn aangegeven. Ik heb dus de ruimte om maar te gebruiken wat ik wil. 


Dank je dat je toch reageert!

----------


## vasco

> Waarom ik graag wou weten wat voor soort buffet je gebruikt heeft er mee te maken wat voor armaturen ik wil gebruiken. Bij een grotendeels warm buffet zou ik dus specifiek lichten gebruiken zonder ventilator en een grotere warmte uitstraling. Indien het een koud buffet is zou ik bewust de lampen met ventilators nemen en een andere kleurstelling gebruiken.



Hier komt jou grootste probleem naar boven, je denkt te ver na en wil problemen oplossen van andere disciplines die niet bij jou verantwoordelijkheid liggen en horen. Meedenken is prima maar neem niet de problemen en verantwoording van andere op je eigen schouders.

Voorbeeld; De cateraar zorgt zelf voor zijn verwarming en/of koeling van zijn buffet. Hoef jij geen rekening mee te houden en is daarmee ook niet jou verantwoordelijkheid. Als een koud buffet warm wordt door belichting dan heeft de cateraar iets fout gedaan, niet jij.





> Zo heb ik ook een poos gestoeid met het idee dat men meestal een bepaald  arsenaal heeft wat beschikbaar is. Voor mij is dit lastig omdat ik niet  vanuit een setting werk waarin bepaalde waarden duidelijk zijn  aangegeven. Ik heb dus de ruimte om maar te gebruiken wat ik wil.



Dit is natuurlijk deels waar, een verhuurder zal beginnen met het gebruiken wat deze zelf heeft in de schappen. Echter als er iets nodig is om het plan te maken kan deze altijd bij andere collega's inhuren (cross rental) om zo toch de beschikking te hebben over materiaal die niet in eigen voorraad staat. Hiermee verschilt het voor jou dan ook niet, gebruik wat jij denkt in het plan nodig te hebben, waar het materiaal vandaan moet komen is niet belangrijk voor het lichtplan.

Werk binnen jou kader, jou doel is het uitlichten en al het overige is aan andere.

----------


## SPS

Toch voel ik wel mee met kleurexplosie! Afhankelijk van het soort buffet is de kleur/wijze van belichten wel degelijk belangrijk/
Ook in supermarkten wordt bij de groenteschappen andere kleurtemperaturen toegepast dan bij de vleeswaren bijv.
Bij toneel wordt vaak de grime aangepast aan de belichting c.q. andersom.

m.a.w. Licht / kleurtemp enz. is weldegelijk belangrijk voor sfeer en uitstraling............................
Paul

----------


## vasco

> m.a.w. Licht / kleurtemp enz. is weldegelijk belangrijk voor sfeer en uitstraling............................



Zeker eens hiermee maar ik begrijp uit zijn verhaal dat hij zelfs overdenkt of er lampen moeten komen met actieve dan wel passieve koeling (hij heeft het letterlijk over lampen met ventilator i.v.m. koud buffet of zonder bij warm buffet zodat deze warmte afstralen) omdat anders het eten mogelijk te warm dan wel koud kan worden. Als je daar rekening mee gaat houden sla je door in het maken van een lichtplan.

----------


## Kleur explosie

Dank je voor de reactie, ik merk dat ik idd veel te moeilijk aan het denken ben. Maar nu even iets wat totaal onverwacht is.......  Ik heb een letterlijke opdracht binnen gekregen om een plan uit te werken waarbij ik het licht en stroom gedeelte moet gaan doen. (mag doen) Er is geen verplichting en mag er even over nadenken omdat het evenement pas op 18 oktober is. Het gaat om een spooktocht in een bos waar ook een stuk toneel en alles bij zit. 

De drie grootste stukken zijn het toneelstuk, een kerk en een tunnel verlichten. Alles is in de buitenlucht en het moet twee dagen staan. Het budget waar alles voor gedaan moet worden is ongeveer 8000 euro. Ik weet nog niet hoe de besteding nu ongeveer is en ga binnenkort mee naar de eerste vergadering. Dus ipv fictief maar wat doen, krijg ik nu iets wat letterlijk is.....  Dat betekend ook dat het gedeelte van spanning in de buitenlucht wel een heel groot onderdeel gaat worden van het plan. 1 iemand regelt al het rigging werk en heb daar verder geen bemoeienis mee, deze man maakt al 30 jaar steiger plannen dus mag er vanuit gaan dat hij daar alle verstand van heeft. De verwachte opkomst ligt tussen de 300 en 500 mensen. 

Er is al beveiliging en EHBO aanwezig waar ik verder ook naar mijn weten niets voor hoef te doen, wellicht alleen wat accu lampen bij de intree. De catering is in een gebouw vlak bij de locatie en heb daar verder ook niets mee te maken. In de dagen rondom de tocht kan al het materiaal opgeborgen worden bij een plaatselijke brandweer kazerne. Op het gebeuren zelf is er in de nacht wel bewaking maar moet basis verlichting hebben op de grote stukken. Er zijn 4 bewaakte ingangen. 

Afgelopen avond een gesprek gehad met de penningmeester en een andere vrijwilliger, binnenkort met de voorzitter in gesprek en dus een eerste vergadering bijwonen. Ze zijn nu een dikke maand bezig en staan nog in de begin fase van alles. Dat maakt het leuk voor mij en kan dan ook iets doen wat nut heeft om over na te denken. 

Aggregaten en steiger materiaal wil men bij 1 bedrijf huren. Verlichting staat niet vast en is aan mij. 

Ik laat dit fictieve evenement dan ook even los en richt mij op de daadwerkelijke opdracht die ik nu heb.

----------


## Kleur explosie

laten we vooropstellen dat een expert hier geen moeite gaat doen......

Ik begrijp dat het ergernis kan veroorzaken, maar op de eerdere situatie is het logisch om een stel plan te maken......


PS: mijn muziek heeft wel een betekenis:





Iemand ervaring met aarding........   of hoe ik 360 op de trust kan aarden......


Daar waar het interessant is reageren mensen niet........

----------


## Kleur explosie

Ik pareer de fictieve opdrachtgever bewust....

----------


## vester86

oke stap voor stap te werk gaan:

 heb je een plattegrond of schets van de ruimte? 

 kun je bepalen hoeveel licht je ongeveer waar nodig hebt? het is in dit stadium NIET belangrijk om meteen de goeie kleurnummers overal in te vullen,. eerst wil je de grote lijnen letterlijk op papier hebben. heel soms heb je gelijk dat bepaalde lampen niet "handig" zijn in een bepaalde setting en dat pas je dan later aan.

 als je de lampen (ongeveer) op de plek bedacht hebt kun je gaan berekenen hoeveel stroom je nodig hebt op welke plek.

 hou er rekening mee dat je lampen waterdicht moeten zijn OF onder een afdak hangen.

voor ALLES wat je ophangt in trussen of aan steigers moet je ook het gewicht berekenen INCLUSIEF kabels.

 wat bedoel je met 360 op truss aarden? (het is overigens trusS, niet trusT)

----------


## vasco

Ik denk dat hij met 360 bedoelt 380V krachtstroom.
Je kunt een aardedraad met een klem (half coupler) aan je truss verbinden en de andere kant met aarde.

Er zijn ook kant en klare systemen zoals Prolyte Grounding System:
https://issuu.com/prolyte_group/docs...ounding_system

----------


## Kleur explosie

Maandag gaan we de locatie/route bewandelen en probeer een plattegrond te regelen. 
Het kan zijn dat ik binnenkort de voorzitter ben van de vereniging.......

Ben nu ondertussen snel met de verzekeringen bezig voor alles, inschrijving bij de KvK, notariële akte en wat administratieve rompslomp. 
Ook snel vanavond de basis voor een website gemaakt en wat logo's ontwerpen ondertussen. Dit was niet min bedoeling, maar kan lastig nee zeggen.
En daarnaast is het een goede oefening voor mij. 

Vergeef mij even als dingen wat raar lopen en probeer nu alle muziek er uit te laten, ben het niet gewend dat ik als klassieke autist dit soort dingen mag doen. Ik heb heel erg sterk de dwang om muziek te gebruiken maar moet het nu op elke manier achterwege laten. Ik ga mijn best doen voor alles en wil er iets van maken wat men niet eerder heeft gezien. Het blijkt ook dat de vereniging is ontstaan door afvallige leden van een andere vereniging en dat er van alles is mis gegaan in het verleden. 

Ik heb duidelijk aangegeven dat ik autistisch ben, maar dat lijkt in hun ogen erg interessant. Ik moet uitkijken dat men niet te veel verantwoordelijkheid bij mij gaat leggen en heb dat vanavond al vernomen omdat ik ineens allemaal papier dingen ben gaan regelen voor haar man die oorspronkelijk Duitser is en nu in een scheiding ligt en alles hier moet aanvragen voor pensioen en uitkeringen en weet ik veel wat al niet meer. Ik moet er dus heel goed op letten dat ik mijzelf ga indekken en beperken met alles. De huidige voorzitter en penningmeester drukken mij er nu ineens door en dwingen het aan de andere leden min of meer op, terwijl ik niet heb aangegeven dat te willen doen. 

Ik denk dat zij een standaard beeld hebben bij autisme, ik weet dat zij een bepaald beeld hebben:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBfsgcswlYQ

----------


## Kleur explosie

Inmiddels is het nu zo dat ik dus alles regel ...........   

Ik ga het niet in de details benoemen, maar zet de totale vereniging op inmiddels. KvK, Notaris, verzekeringen, sponsor contracten, statuten etc etc.

----------


## Kleur explosie

Gelukkig, vereniging ontbonden en einde verhaal. 

Tijd om weer terug te gaan naar de basis van licht techniek.

ben ergens in het Duits blijven hangen nu:

----------


## MusicXtra

Geen idee wat jij rookt, slikt, snuift of spuit.... Het is voor mij onmogelijk om enige logica in je posts te ontdekken. :Confused:

----------


## Hitvision

Ik heb al tijden het idee dat we genadeloos in de maling genomen worden.....

----------


## vester86

> Gelukkig, vereniging ontbonden en einde verhaal. 
> 
> Tijd om weer terug te gaan naar de basis van licht techniek.



eerlijk gezegd denk ik dat dat voor iedereen het beste is...

terug naar de oorspronkelijke vraag? oftewel die in post #1 en #2 ??

----------


## MusicXtra

> terug naar de oorspronkelijke vraag? oftewel die in post #1 en #2 ??



Daar was ik em al kwijt. :Wink:

----------

